# Screw T5... New one on the block?



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mate got some T6's and lost like 8kg in 2 and a half weeks. looks pretty ripped and loves them!

anyone else given them a go?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not heard of them mate..

Any info ??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

17lb of fat in 2.5 weeks?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.performancefoods.co.uk/t6-fat-burner.html

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4850/1/Weight-Management-Systems-T6-60caps.html

@ C.Hill.. apparently so!

per 650mg blend:

Caffiene

Capsicum Extract

N-Methyltyramine

Cranesbill Extract

Cocoa Extract

Acai Extract


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How big was he before?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i remain scepitical as anything legal always makes me wary lol. But he still done well with the weight loss but i bet he changed his diet at the same time.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah mate i agree!

He's a fatty so it would have been admittedly easy to lose, and yes, he did cardio and i fixed his diet... still sounds cool though


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

*T6* sounds good to me.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

out of curiority what is T5? i've heard of T3 & T4, never T5 :blink:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

An eca stack


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah X2^ Just the label on an ECA Stack i think


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> http://www.performancefoods.co.uk/t6-fat-burner.html
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4850/1/Weight-Management-Systems-T6-60caps.html
> 
> ...


T6 seems to be getting some mileage, I posted twice on it yesterday, and sent one PM. 

The bad boys in the mix are N-Methyltyramine and Cranesbill. N-Methyltytamine is basically the same stuff as Synephrine, which is being used a lot in fat burners (often listed as bitter orange extract) and works in the same way as Ephedrine, so hits the alpha receptors in you cells, increasing the action of Noradrenaline, and buzz! Cranesbill is a member of the Geranium family, and so is providing Geranamine (1,3-Dimethylamylamine) which again acts on the alpha receptors in your cells.

This will need to be cycled 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off as it will down-regulate your alpha receptors and you will get less from it as time goes by. It could also be used in conjunction with Clen on a 2 week alternating cycle, and this will hit the alpha receptorss, whilst clen affectes the beta receptors.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Any reps on this site for those websites? Would like to get some shipped to Afghanistan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> 17lb of fat in 2.5 weeks?


not a chance in hell mate, with the ingrediants in this supplement the majority if not all of the weight was water.......i fail to see how a OTC supplement can burn more fat than a fatburner like T5 that contains 60mg of Ephedrine.....now a chance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> T6 seems to be getting some mileage, I posted twice on it yesterday, and sent one PM.
> 
> The bad boys in the mix are N-Methyltyramine and Cranesbill. N-Methyltytamine is basically the same stuff as Synephrine, which is being used a lot in fat burners (often listed as bitter orange extract) and works in the same way as Ephedrine, so hits the alpha receptors in you cells, increasing the action of Noradrenaline, and buzz! Cranesbill is a member of the Geranium family, and so is providing Geranamine (1,3-Dimethylamylamine) which again acts on the alpha receptors in your cells.
> 
> ...


but Synaprine is not as strong as Ephedrine i do not believe this supplement will burn more fat (not drop more weight) then a pure ephedrine based fatburner containing 60mg of Eph (assuming we are talking about the right T5's which do contain or should contain 60mg of Eph per capsule)


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I have personally used it whilst cutting and thought it was pretty good. i didnt lose 17lbs in 2 weeks but the one thing that i can report is that it gives you the most intense energy buzz i have ever felt. ive mixed jacked with 3 other pre-workouts, taken T5's and pre-workout drinks together and not got close to the buzz you get from T6's. may not be to some peoples taste but if you have a high tolerance to stimulants and want a fat burner that will keep you alert all day whilst you are heavily dieting then it is awesome.

and afghan if you are at a BFPO address you can order them from monster (im not a rep but used to work for them)


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

-AC- said:


> I have personally used it whilst cutting and thought it was pretty good. i didnt lose 17lbs in 2 weeks but the one thing that i can report is that it gives you the most intense energy buzz i have ever felt. ive mixed jacked with 3 other pre-workouts, taken T5's and pre-workout drinks together and not got close to the buzz you get from T6's. may not be to some peoples taste but if you have a high tolerance to stimulants and want a fat burner that will keep you alert all day whilst you are heavily dieting then it is awesome.
> 
> and afghan if you are at a BFPO address you can order them from monster (im not a rep but used to work for them)


We have APO address's mate, will they ship to that? I know physique-iq do but not sure if they sell T6


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but Synaprine is not as strong as Ephedrine i do not believe this supplement will burn more fat (not drop more weight) then a pure ephedrine based fatburner containing 60mg of Eph (assuming we are talking about the right T5's which do contain or should contain 60mg of Eph per capsule)


Absolutely PS, ECA will cut more fat hands down. Synephrine is being used, and normally listed in a lot of fat burners as Bitter Orange Extract) as it doesn't present the legal challenges that Eph does, well at the moment anyway. However its not used by any tested athletes as shows up as Eph or its many banned variants.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> Absolutely PS, ECA will cut more fat hands down. Synephrine is being used, and normally listed in a lot of fat burners as Bitter Orange Extract) as it doesn't present the legal challenges that Eph does, well at the moment anyway. However its not used by any tested athletes as shows up as Eph or its many banned variants.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


agreed mate i see it alot in OTC supps and i have used fatburners with it in and it is ok but not a patch on genuine T5(i have to stress genuine)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

-AC- said:


> I have personally used it whilst cutting and thought it was pretty good. i didnt lose 17lbs in 2 weeks but the one thing that i can report is that it gives you the most intense energy buzz i have ever felt. ive mixed jacked with 3 other pre-workouts, taken T5's and pre-workout drinks together and not got close to the buzz you get from T6's. may not be to some peoples taste but if you have a high tolerance to stimulants and want a fat burner that will keep you alert all day whilst you are heavily dieting then it is awesome.
> 
> and afghan if you are at a BFPO address you can order them from monster (im not a rep but used to work for them)


Sorry mate i cannot believe this stuff gives more of a buzz than 60mg of Ephedrine...plus there is something serouisly wrong if you can take 4 pre-workout supps and T5's the buzz does not come close to a OTC supplement...


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Afghan said:


> We have APO address's mate, will they ship to that? I know physique-iq do but not sure if they sell T6


I believe so. best thing to do is call. I also believe physique IQ sell T6's.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but Synaprine is not as strong as Ephedrine i do not believe this supplement will burn more fat (not drop more weight) then a pure ephedrine based fatburner containing 60mg of Eph (assuming we are talking about the right T5's which do contain or should contain 60mg of Eph per capsule)


Was this a spelling mistake, did you mean synephrine?

On internet labels for the T5s I find 'synoprene' which I can only assume is a spelling error as well lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bdcc said:


> Was this a spelling mistake, did you mean synephrine?
> 
> On internet labels for the T5s I find 'synoprene' which I can only assume is a spelling error as well lol.


yes mate it was....and if people on here are talking about a OTC T5 then these are not the genuine T5's the genuine original T5's have 60mg of Ephedrine in them in a standard ECA stack they are very very strong


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I had to clarify because the OTC T5s seem to have a spelling error (unless I am completely clueless about an ingredient) because all I can find on 'synoprene' is that it is a company name of a manufacturer of PVC lol.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Sorry mate i cannot believe this stuff gives more of a buzz than 60mg of Ephedrine...plus there is something serouisly wrong if you can take 4 pre-workout supps and T5's the buzz does not come close to a OTC supplement...


Again I agree here. I have been taking various fat burners over the last 8 months, and keeping notes on all of them, and none have come close to the buzz and fat burning capabilities of T5, or in my case the home brew chest-eze stack. The biggest problem is that a lot of T5 fat burners sold OTC do NOT contain Ephedrine. They contain Ephedra (normally Ma Huang), which is the plant that Ephedrine is purified from. This is often then labelled as Eph on the containers. You do get effects from Ephedra but you need to take a lot more than you do taking full blown Ephedrine. Any OTC T5 will contain Ephedra.

Proper T5 will not be available OTC, as Eph is holds a 'P' classification, and as such can only legally be dispensed by a pharmacist in the UK. The Caffeine and Aspirin part of the ECA stack is just as important as the E part, as rather than just providing additional stimulation, they prevent the Eph being dispersed as quickly by the actions of Norepinephrine. It kind of like 1+1+1=5. 

T6s will be effective as they also have 1,3 Dimethylamylamine in them, but not as much as genuine T5, as essentially what is happening is a double dose of stimulation for the alpha receptors.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> T6s will be effective as they also have 1,3 Dimethylamylamine in them, but not as much as genuine T5, as essentially what is happening is a double dose of stimulation for the alpha receptors.


Is this true? I am not sure where the jump from cranesbill to 1,3-dimethylamylamine is.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bdcc said:


> Is this true? I am not sure where the jump from cranesbill to 1,3-dimethylamylamine is.


Cranesbill is a member of the Geranium family, the source of 1,3-dimethylamylamine, often marketed as Geranamine.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know the link that you are proposing. I don't think it is logical to say it has a patented extract in it simply because it is in the same family.

Testofen is an extract of fenugreek, it doesn't mean you can assume there is a decent dose of Testofen every time you eat fenugreek.

It doesn't say what cranesbill is extracted for.

The other thing about 1,3-DMAA is there is debate that it is even found in geranium oil in the first place. Therefore it is a bit of a tenuous link to say "cranesbill is in the same family as something that 'may or may not' naturally contain 1,3-dimethylamylamine but you should get an effective dose of 1,3-DMAA by taking our non specific cranesbill extract".


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I know the link that you are proposing. I don't think it is logical to say it has a patented extract in it simply because it is in the same family.
> 
> Testofen is an extract of fenugreek, it doesn't mean you can assume there is a decent dose of Testofen every time you eat fenugreek.
> 
> ...


That is true (in bold).

I thought the link between Geranium oil and DMAA was in fact established. I have struggled to find any references to the contrary. However genuinely would like to have some so I can add to my knowledge. Always willing to learn. 

Additionally, and I know this is only by association, Cranesbill extract is supposed, by manufacture, to be a DMAA source, I will try to dig out some references and post. I know unless the exact substance being used was tested it is difficult to prove, and much easier to discount. The intent in the supplement manufacture is to include DMAA and avoid any patent liability issues by not listing it directly. This is common practice I believe.

I dont sub this thread so updates may be sporadic.

Cheers

Diggy

(not in any way associated with any supplement manufacturer BTW)


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought it was established as well, but there are a few threads discussing it. Conclusions I am finding it hard to come by.

http://www.thermolife.com/forum/f24/what-huge-geranamine-debate-recently-d2np-issue-1427/

"the amount of geranamine in the chinese geranium oil is less than 1%. it would be economically infeasible to extract it and sell it. that is why ALL geranamine out there is syntethically derived".

That is why I thought that any extract which didn't specify content was already in a grey area to what was in it, let alone one that is only in the same family as rather than being the original source itself.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

+1

I can drop 10lbs in two days, that weight means nothing he'd be lucky to have dropped 3-4lbs of fat in that time frame.



Pscarb said:


> not a chance in hell mate, with the ingrediants in this supplement the majority if not all of the weight was water.......i fail to see how a OTC supplement can burn more fat than a fatburner like T5 that contains 60mg of Ephedrine.....now a chance


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

They don't do anything form me.

I'm not saying they are a rubbish as we know everyone is different AND I have a history of long term ephedrine use, not had anything under the counter for 3/4 months and still nothing, tbh I think my body is broken.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Would this rival Grenade? and is this (and also the T5's which I've heard so much about) legal here?


----------

